# Red dot scope?



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

I currently have a Sightron 1x scope on t/c muzzleloader. I am thinking of using a red dot scope. Is there a good red dot scope out there that would adapt to the 1" tube scope mount or do I have to purchase a weaver dove tail mount?


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

I am sure there's some good red dot scopes out there, I just haven't had any luck with them. I like the Vortex 1X24 scope. It's bright, clear, and it doesn't make your sight appear further away than with the naked eye. Actually makes it look a bit magnified.

I've enjoyed the scope, but others might feel different.


----------



## Spry Yellowdog (Sep 8, 2007)

I had to get the weaver mount plate to mount my red dot onto a T/C omega.

Spry


----------



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

Spry. What red dot scope did you purchase for your gun?


----------



## wyograd (Jan 3, 2015)

I put a Burris speed-dot 135 on a t/c omega and really like it. Had to put a weaver base on but the red dot scope came with the rings.


----------



## Spry Yellowdog (Sep 8, 2007)

I have a Aimpoint. it has a 2 MOA dot and a 5 year battery life if left on.
Never a moments problem with it.
I have a Burris Speed Bead on my shotgun and like it also. But its a 6 MOA dot.

Spry


----------



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

*Red dot*

If it were me, I would hold off as scope magnification is being discussed by the wildlife Board and I think they will probably allow up to 4x scopes. Just my two cents......


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I have had a Millet Red Dot on mine for years with no problems.


----------

